# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  "EMP Proof" Vehicle

## Old GI

In addition to my Google-Fu being weak, I find a lot of advice as to what vehicle characteristics make a BOV during a large EMP event.  Any advice for authoritative guidance, i.e. age, etc.?

----------


## kyratshooter

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...-out-vechicles

Our once every two year EMP thread.

It used to be a favorite topic on the internet but most people realized what they were reading was mostly BS.  EMP is truly one of those topics where you dazzle them with details then baffle them with BS.

Besides, where are you going to go after a major EMP "event"?  The roads would be completely clogged with dead automobiles, you would be one of the few vehicles still running and a target for anyone and everyone.

Plus there is that little thing abut the nuclear strike that it takes to create the EMP, 

so, good luck with that!

----------


## Rick

If they knock out my Netflix someone is gonna pay. That's all I'm sayin'.

----------


## Fixit

The facts are we all have opinions of which would be the most EMP proof vehicles but that's all they are.  Logic says the less electronic the better but without power to pump fuel where are you really going to refuel at . That said if I was looking to go EMP proof vehicle I would look at an old diesel that has a Manual fuel pump and manual injector pump .Also would have a standard transmission in case I have to roll start it.
Other option get a horse or a bicycle.

----------


## Fixit

> [url]http://www.wilderness-survival.net/forums/showthread.php?28391-Bug-out-vechicles[/ur
> 
> Plus there is that little thing abut the nuclear strike that it takes to create the EMP, 
> 
> so, good luck with that!


A nuclear strike that creates a EMP doesn't cause a radiation fallout problem . It is an upper atmosphere explosion and the particular matter is just not there to irradiate .

----------


## LowKey

Horse or Bicycle works. Though some people may want to eat your horse. And maybe you too.
I'd stay put.

----------


## BENESSE

One of the best books that deal with an EMP attack is ONE SECOND AFTER by William Forstchen. Very plausible scenario, well written, and based on facts as much as possible given the fictional scenario. I distinctly remember that it does talk about which vehicles seemed to have remained operable after TSHTF. 

https://www.amazon.com/Second-After-...ond+after+book

----------


## crashdive123

That was a good read.

----------


## BENESSE

> That was a good read.


It really was, wasn't it? At no time did I feel it was losing touch or getting too dramatic in order to prove a point.

Now, I came across of this synopsis that I think is pretty much on the money:

http://thesurvivalmom.com/15-things-...-second-after/

----------


## DSJohnson

Miz Benesse, ma'am,
Do you remember recommending this book to me two or three years ago?  I ordered off amazon the next day I think,  When I got the book I started reading it one evening and read it all in one very long sitting.  I have re-read it once since then and I have had both my children their spouse and all nine of my grandchildren (ages 26 thru 13) to read it and they all have.  I have loaned it out numerous times.  Almost always very positive feedback from the folks when they return it,  I am not sure I ever thanked you, so..Thank you very much for the recommendation.

----------


## BENESSE

> Miz Benesse, ma'am,
> Do you remember recommending this book to me two or three years ago? I ordered off amazon the next day I think, When I got the book I started reading it one evening and read it all in one very long sitting. I have re-read it once since then and I have had both my children their spouse and all nine of my grandchildren (ages 26 thru 13) to read it and they all have. I have loaned it out numerous times. Almost always very positive feedback from the folks when they return it, I am not sure I ever thanked you, so..Thank you very much for the recommendation.


So glad y'all liked it as much as I did. I found it to be one of the best in this genre--compelling read, easy to relate to, lots to think about and learn. I am not prone to worry about outlandish scenarios but this one is a particularly plausible one, and I see every reason to factor it in wherever it makes sense in our preps.

----------


## Rick

I think I got this thing figured out. I made a mirror suit for me. I had one for the truck but people get running off the road at night then the cops tried to pull me over and when they turned on their lights they ran off the road so I decided I needed to work on that one a bit. If I can bounce that EMP right back into space I'm in like Flynn I tell you you. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Wise Old Owl

From what I have read from Hiroshima survivors = might work.

----------


## WalkingTree

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlwZD1e9MN8

----------


## madmax

This is my EMP proof vehicle.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Gets pretty solid miles per grubs too!

----------


## WilliamAK

I had an old Mercedes diesel. Everything "power" on it runs on vacuum. Door locks, trunk release, etc. It had a mechanical fuel pump and injector pump. If you rigged up a pneumatic starter on it, an air compressor (altered AC pump), and a tank, you'd be set. Oh, and it can run on used fry oil.
My '83 F350 diesel 4x4 would be hard to beat also.
My '81 VW rabbit pickup diesel was pretty easy to push start, forward or in reverse.

----------


## Rick

That would never work. Every pothead with the munchies would be following that Mercedes around if you ran it on fry oil. You'd be like a modern day Pied Piper.

----------


## BENESSE

> That would never work. Every pothead with the munchies would be following that Mercedes around if you ran it on fry oil. You'd be like a modern day Pied Piper.


Not to mention, fry oil would become quite the commodity and people would probably prefer to use it for consumption rather than power their vehicles with large quantities it would take.

----------


## LowKey

We'll start entering the next solar maximum end of this year. 
I'd expect there will be more of these threads.
You don't need a bomb for an EMP event.

----------


## Rick

Maybe Madmax should start going by SolarMax. That has a bit of an impressive ring to it.

----------


## Pipercub

17441705-5620-428E-B36A-F99DD1B345CD.jpgWhy not use 4X4 ATVs? Just have a spare brain box on hand. The newer ATVs will go anywhere, don’t need open roads. They can haul a good load and don’t use much fuel (especially Hondas).
E88A42B7-298C-4E81-A525-0292AF40EBB1.jpg

----------


## Rick

That is a mighty fine looking driver you have there.

----------


## Pipercub

That Drathaar will barely sit long enough to allow you to take his picture. As soon as you fire up he is off running/hunting.

----------


## mailiyat

> From what I have read from Hiroshima survivors = might work.


 I find a lot of advice as to what vehicle characteristics make a BOV during a large EMP event. Any advice for authoritative guidance, i.e. age, etc.?

----------

